# Pineapple and Unnamed Red Copper HM boy



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Bye Pineapple... my family loved you... you were my favorite, with your cute little face. Also, I miss my new HM boy... got him, left home, came back to a dead, on it's side gorgeous fish. No pics of the copper boy, but Pineapple...we miss and love you. I tried to make the best hours of your life the best, but I did all I could.. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! That sucks. =(


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, totally. Pineapple's eyes were all clouded up. :3 I will be going to Petco tommorow to pick up the HM's brother I saw today.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm really really sorry about Pineapple. :'( I saw him in the store, it's like I knew him personally! Really sorry. And the poor HM too! Wonder what's wrong with the tank. When you get the other HM, don't put him in that tank! Maybe get a different new one. So sorry!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Im so sorry  pineapple was so beautiful


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, he was my rarest petstore find.  also, comet died last night... I was treating for cotton disease, but he passed, unfortunatly...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Argh, I'm really really sorry bettasforever. They were wonderful bettas. Hope you get a new one today!


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Im so sorry about Pineapple.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry about all 3 of your boys. That sucks SO hard!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, but I got a new HM boy an hour ago, I'm in love!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad you have someone new to love. That always helps!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry!


----------

